# New Sony Doubles Focal Lengths



## unfocused (May 18, 2012)

This is interesting (From Sony Press Release)



> By Pixel Super Resolution Technology is also used for the “Clear Image Zoom” feature, which digitally doubles the effective magnification of any lens attached to the camera.



Reads as though it is an in-camera up-scaling of images. Apparently interpolates added pixels, to retain the same megapixels after cropping, similar to Photoshop or other software programs. 

If (and it's a big "If") it works decently, it could be very interesting. Imagine a 400mm lens on a crop having an effective focal length of 1200mm? 

Wave of the future?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 19, 2012)

This has been done in Digital Cameras since the very early days.

Fujii did this years ago, and got beat up badly for it. They claimed the camera had twice the MP that it actually had, they merely interpolated to a higher pixel count.

http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/t245333-another-fuji-scam.html


----------

